# Handgun Grip



## Big Don (Jan 6, 2013)

heh


----------



## DennisBreene (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll have to try that the next time I'm at the range. I'm particularly impressed by mutually assured missed targets and maximized innocent body count.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 9, 2013)

You made my day Big Don. Very funny.............


----------

